# Feeling sick to my stomach



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently tried to reach out to my wife by sending her a package that contained the necklace that i got for her last anniversary, a pack of her favorite cookies, a simcard for her phone so that we can talk and just a nice heartfelt letter. Keep in mind that she filed for divorce weeks ago but the paperwork has so many errors i couldn't even begin to respond to it. She sent the package back and today i feel really ****ty(sorry). I cant say that i haven't tried to mend our marriage in any way. i owned up to my part in this situation but she has never. I actually never got any explanation on why our marriage is here. The only thing i ever got was "i cant be the wife you need me to be" nothing more than that. She ripped me a new one when i changed my insurance and told the company that she no longer lives at our address and i was told that i did more damage to our marriage by doing so. Is it me?, am i missing something here. I feel cheated or robbed by her. My wife and i have always been close and then we weren't anymore and it seems like it was overnight. So what do i do now? the paperwork she sent was not sent certified and i never signed for anything. Is it even valid without my signing for it?.. I'm just down and out today.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Jay. Sounds like she is done. Time for you to get the paperwork underway...I know that's not what you want, but there doesn't seem to be any other option at this point.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

how can you do damage to a marriage that she is abandoned and filed to dissolve. She just want to make sure that if anything happen to you before the D, that she will still get the $$. I think you should have posted in the Coping With Infidelity section. Your wife told you she was txing and chatting with other guys, lived on FB and you never thought to check on her. Trust but verify. Jay, let her go man. You did all you can, and look how you got repayed. papers in the mail. Give her your lawyers address and stop talking to her. Look, go read " JUST LET THEM GO" also THE 180. Do not put up with anymore of her BS. And stop paying her bills. cancel the easy pass, credit cards and take her name of any bank account. You will never heal with this ungrateful woman and her toxic friends. I can't believe she still wants you to keep her on your insurance. Thats money out of your pocket. Blameshifting 101. Do you actually know if she is seeing anyone where she is?? just look at the friend with the boyfriend. STOP TALKING TO HER !!!!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Agree with OldWolf

She most likely moved on to someone else. Cut this cancerous growth out of your heart and move on with your life.

Give her the divorce she wants and then live your life to the fullest showing her what she COULD have had with you!


----------

